# Any tips on how to train a dog to chickens



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a border collie that loves chasing chickens. I do not love this and neither do the chickens.

I haven them in a large enclosure to protect said chickens. I figure my way will take a couple weeks (my dog is hard headed).

This is the method I have so far...

Have person next to chicken coop and if he goes near it say his name in the your in trouble tone. Then he walks away. (he has this look of fine... I'll go somewhere else with his head and tail between his legs and a pouting look on his face) 

Then direct his attention to tennis ball. 

The dog in not food motivated. He is play motivated.

Does anyone have a better method.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, as a border collie he is kinda of bred to chase livestock. Unfortunately this is hard wired, in herding dogs it is fine tuned by training to get what we see on sheep farms and such.

Best thing to do is continue as you are currently and hope that his knowledge of being not allowed to run the flock is outweighed by his instinct to do so. Else, training him that is is ok to calmly walk around the flock and make them "move" so long as it is done in a low-predation way could be a better solution.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Fiere said:


> Well, as a border collie he is kinda of bred to chase livestock. Unfortunately this is hard wired, in herding dogs it is fine tuned by training to get what we see on sheep farms and such.
> 
> Best thing to do is continue as you are currently and hope that his knowledge of being not allowed to run the flock is outweighed by his instinct to do so. Else, training him that is is ok to calmly walk around the flock and make them "move" so long as it is done in a low-predation way could be a better solution.


I have one border collie, Oreo that does what you describe below. She's the one I call the chicken keeper's dream.

My issue is the other learned chickens move when charging my run.... This is hard to un train


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Hard, yes. Sometimes the dogs drive to predate is too much for it to control and they will give chase when the moment presents itself. 

Reward good behaviour, scold bad. Take the dog to the coop, make it stay calm. Practice sit/down/stay etc. Act like the chickens are truly no big deal. When the dog has a OMGCHICKEN! moment, swiftly and aggressively scold it, a sharp NO! And a stomp in the dogs direction to get the dogs attention quickly and divert it's movement. Then after a moment, praise and follow up with more activities that are calm and focused in the presence of the chickens. Keep the dog on a lead and practice heeling and such all around the coop. 

Eventually, the dog *should* understand that chickens are 1. absolutely not to be chased but instead addressed calmly, and 2. rather boring and uneventful (as the chickens will get used to the dogs presence, learn that the dog can't get them, and think the dog is just a passing annoyance).


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The trick is to only exhibit calm behaviour around the birds with the dogs. Don't play fetch or get them worked up at all. Even when you praise them a simple "good dog" and pat will suffice. As much as his ball is his reward, it is only activating that prey drive kick in him. Play ball away from to where the birds are until he can understand the difference.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

We've made progress.

He circles the coop but doesn't charge it. It's progress. It's not the exact behavior I want but we're getting there.

Yes, I throw the ball on the as far away from the chickens as I can. I throw it towards the neighbors bunny which I prefer them chasing (the bunny's owner doesn't mind and finds it funny). My biggest problem is he is not treat motivated. I get the fastest results with toys. He's semi praise motivated but he doesn't ever want to see me cross with him. I won't get results with praise alone

If he see me cross, he will walk away with a pouting look with his tail between his legs. His look just reads Fine... I don't want to but if it will make you stop giving me that look.

With treats, My dogs will take it and drop it and go do something else. It's funny, I took them to petco and a sales representative asked them to sit and then gave them a milkbone. They took the milkbone and dropped it on the ground. They had this look of "Ok, now what?"


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It's because they have a high prey drive, that's why they are motivated by chase and kill games. Unfortunately, you don't want that behaviour near your chickens. 

You are lucky your neighbour doesn't care about their rabbits. They scare easier than chickens and their stress signs are just as deadly. You dog would get a bullet in the back of it's skull if it kept scaring my animals and you'd be getting a bill for any dead stock. I can't believe as a responsible pet owner you'd allow this, I'd be mortified.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

The bunnies have been raised around dogs since day one. My dogs act better than the previous tenant (misbehaved pit bull). So, the rabbit aren't scared of my dogs at all. The rabbits actually seem to have fun with my dogs and messes with them. The neighbor notices the rabbits teasing my dogs. He thinks it's funny and I think my dogs are happy.

The chickens are slowly getting used to the dog.


----------

